# Moebius Space Clipper from 2001: A Space Odyssey



## Dart (Oct 24, 2015)

Hi folks,

I've been building models on and off for most of my life but I finally found one that I really, really needed to build: the Space Clipper from 2001.

Such a great design and when I looked at the kit, it's so beautiful in its simplicity. Not a hugely complicated kit, but I'm looking forward to building it.

If anyone else here has any tips, I'd be more than happy to hear 'em.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

There have been some excellent builds of this kit on this forum. You will need to scroll back a bit since most of this happened when the kit was first released.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

One tip I can give is that the included panel line/panel decals are incomplete. If you want to show _all_ the panel lines/panels, you'll have to add them yourself.

A while back, a fella on this board posted colored schematics showing all the panel locations and colors. He said we are free to share it, so I've attached the files. Hope this helps!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

The good news is that within the last year a great deal of new reference has come to light (thanks in part to the Taschen "2001" book). 

Although it's not the Moebius model, BP Taylor scratch-built an amazing studio scale version, which is as accurate to the original miniature as anyone is likely to come. Do a search for "BP Taylor Orion" and you'll see what I mean. In terms of paint and hull detail reference, it's a great place to start.

You might also do a search for "2001 Aries filming miniature." The original FX model, which surfaced earlier this year, features a painting scheme that closely matches the Orion's, at least in terms of the tones/ hues found on the hull

Good luck!


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

I regret not buying one when they were readily available. The aftermarket is too steep.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Seeing as they are going for over $100 on ebay maybe Moebius can be talked into another run.

Dart I'm finally building mine now (along with 4 other kits )
There is a gap on the top of the wings at the wing/fuselage join.
Some have used thin strips of plastic to shimm it. others have used filler.

I think that is the only real gotcha on this kit.

Oh and post photos!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The wings are too thick; the leading edges of the wings should be scalloped over the ramjet intakes, not straight. Aside from the totally incorrect wing, the kits is fine. 

Stargazer Models' 1/144 resin kit (available at Starship Modler) is much more accurate, plus it's bigger and has the paneling engraved.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Here's my Moebius build:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/scifi/2001orionmoebiusups.html

And my Stargazer (cargo version) build:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/scifi/stargazer-orion2a.html

And my good ol' original Aurora kit:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/scifi/2001orion.html


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Like the Back to the Future 2, news stories about how the movie got some things right for 2015. In 2001, there was no Pan Am or Bell Telephone.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I asked Moebius on facebook if they have any plans to re release this kit. They said maybe next year.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Just an FYI - Atomic City/Captain Cardboard has a studio scale (42-inch) Orion - 
While the kit may be pricey there is some good references on that project.
http://atomiccity.yuku.com/forums/5...2INCH-ORION-PAN-AM-SPACE-CLIPPER#.VjDottKrT4Z


----------



## Dart (Oct 24, 2015)

Geez... so much info, haha! Thanks all for the suggestions and tips. I probably won't be starting this build just yet as I've got a few other things that need to get done. Having this info will definitely help me out. 

When I get started, I'll be sure to post up some pics. :thumbsup:

spock62, thanks for the panel diagrams. 

John P, great builds! I dig the internal details you put into the cargo version.


----------

